# Otterspool/Seaspring



## Rooney1.

Does anyone have any pictures of Seaspring . Started her life as Otterspool around 1956 . Was a dredger on the Mersey then converted to oil pollution tanker for Briggs Marine . Many thanks & Happy New Year .


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick

Have posted a photo of her in Orkney in '98.Link below

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/155267

Tommy


----------



## Rooney1.

Many thanks Tom ... Have posted reply on link for photo . Happy New Year .


----------



## EggBram

Here are a couple Danny gave me. I was on the Seaspring running out of Ipswich in 1987. I don't know the location of these photographs.

Egg


----------



## Rooney1.

Many thanks for posting thumbnails EggBram , was she owned / chartered by Warren Springs at time you where on ?.
Perhaps moderators could move thumbnails onto main gallery please ?.


----------

